# Cutest trainer ever



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Think the pups are one step ahead of her. She is loving her classes and they are loving the treats LOL






I tried to embed but it isn't showing up so I hope you can follow link ok


----------



## Lfb321 (Nov 20, 2011)

How precious! Your daughter is doing such a great job. Maybe you can send her down to the south to train Ellie. We love seeing how our "sister" is doing!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That was so cute! Vanilla and chocolate are lucky to have such a great trainer.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That is so cute!!! Great trainer, can I get her to come and teach Timmy to spin?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that is just so darn cute!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I love that the dogs are already doing the trick before she asks. The turn is really good.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I see a lot of treats are just for being so darn cute! The three of them are adorable.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cute!


----------

